# Vivexotic Vivarium Comeback



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been searching everywhere for the best but discontinued Vivariums to go with my stack.The new style vivs are smaller and are to be discontnued. After searching through out the net I got in touch with Vivexotic and due to high demand they are going to be restocking the old style vivariums such as the AX LX VX CX Range in all sizes and colours.

The main distributor again will be Homes 4 Reptiles - Buy Vivariums online for Reptiles and Snakes UK

They told me to try again within a week and they shall be having stock.

The price on the VX36 Will be £71 LX36 £61 Free Delivery

No im not a rep or anything todo with promoting them.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

*Message from Hagen (Vivexotic)*

Hi marc26, having read your post we just needed to clear a few things up. The old Vivexotic range (LX, VX etc) has been discontinued. You will still find some items for sale as clearance products but they are not going to be re-introduced. After listening to feedback from many reptile keepers (including those on this forum) we will be making some improvements to the new Vivexotic range, further details will follow later in the year...watch this space!


----------



## Adam Birchall (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a shame really as I certainly won't be buying any of the crappy new range, looks like I'll have to stick to buying used or custom.


----------



## mattreid (May 16, 2013)

hi ive been trying to get hold of homes 4 reptiles for a few days now and had no reply?


----------



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

I have always liked vivexotic, however cannot comment on the new range. What is the issue with the new range?

Please only constructive criticism...


----------



## Adam Birchall (Nov 6, 2011)

pasty said:


> I have always liked vivexotic, however cannot comment on the new range. What is the issue with the new range?
> 
> Please only constructive criticism...


They look cheap and the sizes are all messed up now. I much preferred the old ones.


----------



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

Well here is a good opportunity to put your case to the UK rep for Vivexotic... I am sure Matt will be watching.

I believe the newer ones are narrower, which for me isn't an option. All my snakes need a larger environment... Well apart from the hog nose


----------



## poppit (May 3, 2013)

I really like the mussel colour but that's where it ends... the quality feels nothing like what the old range did. No where near. I'm almost worried I might breathe too hard and the whole thing will collapse.

They're smaller. 45" instead of 48" etc. Yet more expensive than the old range was..

The mussel coloured vivs are on clearance.. why is that? Is that colour being discontinued?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

poppit said:


> I really like the mussel colour but that's where it ends... the quality feels nothing like what the old range did. No where near. I'm almost worried I might breathe too hard and the whole thing will collapse.
> 
> They're smaller. 45" instead of 48" etc. Yet more expensive than the old range was..
> 
> The mussel coloured vivs are on clearance.. why is that? Is that colour being discontinued?


Sure is.
That's why we have done our own top quality ones.

https://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/sps-vivarium-range/


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Old LX and VX vivs back in stock at Swell!*

Good news everyone, call off your search!
We have some of the old LX and VX vivariums in stock at Swell once again!

We've been inundated with requests from customers asking us to stock the old models. Well now we can! 
Here’s what we currently have in stock:

VX24 Oak – JUST £38.99
LX36 Walnut – JUST £39.99

VX24 Beech with Cabinet – JUST £75.99
VX24 Walnut with Cabinet – JUST £75.99

VX48 Walnut with Cabinet – JUST £114.99
VX48 Oak with Cabinet – JUST £114.99

You can find the vivs and spec http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...clearance-1330/clearance-vivariums-1331.html:

Of course we still have the full range of Viva, Repti Stax, Snake Stax and so on in stock too – so the choice is yours!


----------



## poppit (May 3, 2013)

Ach, I wish that had happened a couple of weeks ago!


----------

